# Old TV board - MLCC's and anything else of value?



## wokaway (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,
My TV stopped working so decided to take it apart to see if there's anything interesting inside. I've recovered a few gold plated pins and will take the MLCCs (B) for palladium.






Can anyone help me identify what A, C and D are? Do they contain any PMs? I guess not.

Also on the the second picture is there anything of value on there? 

Thanks for your help.

Alastair


----------



## Goldwasser (Apr 18, 2015)

wokaway said:


> Also on the the second picture is there anything of value on there?



I see at least 3 IC chips on the TV board.


----------



## etack (Apr 18, 2015)

D C are chip resistors. Some contain Ag and/or Pd

Eric


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 18, 2015)

A and B are MLCC's that can contain Ag and Pd.


----------



## wokaway (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! Better start pulling those off the board!


----------



## johnny309 (Apr 18, 2015)

Be very carefull when you desolder those parts.....the tv is Philips and the MLCC and chip resistor are glued to the board prior soldering.The glue emits nasty odors when overheating.


----------

